# 1 gallon AquaView Plus Upgrade



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, it turns out Home Depot's mini-base CF bulbs are only 4w.  I did find some online that were 7w though, so I may upgrade again if it looks like 4w isn't going to cut it. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's the 1 gallon AquaView Plus tank from Wal-Mart (I've seen them at PetCo/PetSmart too). They had a 2g hex too, but the hood was large and ugly. It would fit a standard bulb though, and with 15w of CF light, it should be blindingly bright. I stuck with the 1g.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Stock light. 7w incandescent. This will never do.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's the scary part. The CF bulb is TOO BIG! So I grabbed some 10" Vice Grips and dialed them in to ever so slightly smaller than the glass bulb. Then I simply crushed it. It popped right off. If you dial in your Grips too tight you will crush the coil as well, ruining your bulb.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

The bulb was held in with some kind of silicone or rubber or something. Pry it out with needle nose pliers to get rid of all the broken glass. Here it is safe and clean.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Still can't screw the bulb in, it's too long! I removed the "Do not remove this cover" cover and tilted the base up. Then I could screw the bulb in, lay the base back down, and replace the unremovable cover.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

I also repositioned the reflector. It's just sticky foil, peel and replace.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Stock 7w incandescent light.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

And the replacement 4w CF. My camera adjusted so the bulbs are about the same brightness, but you can tell the difference because the background carpet is darker in this one.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Well there you have it. I am going on a 4 day vacation and didn't want to leave a brand new tank alone for that long, so I'll put some stuff in it when I get back. For now, I'm seeing how hot the light and the water gets and am aerating some distilled water. Later I'll mix in tapwater until I get a pH of about 7, then let it run over vacation to stablize and be ready for plants and 3 White Cloud Mountain Minnows.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Cool! But my 1 gallon don't have a hood that will hold lights, so i have to use a portable lamp.


----------



## law (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey -- I just recently bought one of these 1gal tanks for my desk and it's the best $10 I've spent in a long time!  

I replaced the bulb with a GE 15w Exit Light bulb. (PC:22114 - 15T6C CD) (pic below - got mine from Walmart)

I have a banana plant and some java moss in the tank now. Do you think this is too much light/heat for the plants? I plan on getting a Betta for the tank and I'd hate to poach him. I'll keep an eye on the temp to make sure it doesnt turn into a spa.


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Cool, glad to see another join the truly tiny tank ranks! B)

I'd be less worried about the plants and fish as that plastic hood though. 15w will be twice the heat it was designed to withstand (comes w/ 7w bulb), it could potentially warp and/or melt.


----------



## law (Dec 15, 2003)

So far so good -- the bulb has been on for approx. ~3 hours now and the hood is warm to the touch, the tank temp. is a comfortable 80F. That temperature should be perfect for the betta. I'll be keeping a close eye on the overall temp. tonight to make sure it doesnt melt overnight. If all is good in the morn, I'm hitting the LFS for a purple betta. 

-law


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

um betta NEED a staple temp not peaks and valleys


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

A Wal-Mart thermostat-less 7.5 watt plastic heater timed opposite the light might do the trick.


----------



## law (Dec 15, 2003)

Update on the GE 15watt bulb -- the temp. drops to 78F @ night & goes as high as 82F during the day. Too much of a temperature fluctuation???

thanks
-law


----------



## AquaTony (Jan 21, 2004)

tylernt,

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I have been using the bulb for my 4 gallon with good results. It is 10 watts and the spectrum is for plants. It could be too much for a 1 gallon.

http://www.all-glass.com/new/index.html

Enjoy,
Tony


----------

